
Show HN: Finding useful apps through collections - britelidev
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.slidingbits.briteli
======
britelidev
Finding useful apps has become a challenge on app stores, So I've been
building a service called Briteli to help users discover curated app
collections for niche interests like cycling, astronomy and more.

Briteli is focused on apps and less on games so we spend time to handpick
apps, review and curate them into interesting themes and collections.

